# Immaculate Conception



## Cannabis Seeds USA (Dec 2, 2014)

Now that over 31 states have medical or legal cannabis laws on their books, there’s one important part of the process left out of the discussion: The part where legal cannabis growers can obtain cannabis seeds in USA. Cannabis growing licenses are being distributed, state by state, to recreational growers and patient growers who qualify for a license after meeting certain criterias and policies set in place by their states health departments.

Those legal cannabis growers must obtain cannabis seeds , clones, or cuttings from someone who can supply them. This situation is known as “immaculate conception” or the “first seed” problem. Most of the states laws are silent on the issue and have no specific wording that targets the acquisition of cannabis seeds and the use of the word cannabis is generally too vague with current laws, which forces officials into a “don't ask, don't tell” stance because none of the states laws say anything about how growers are to acquire cannabis seeds.

I know this can stir up a lengthy debate but that's why I am posting it. And it is legal to obtain hemp seed oil online in USA but people just don't know it. Most of it is high in CBD too while the FDA has CBD and hemp seed listed as a dietary supplement while they approved it for children with epilepsy. You still got companies grasping at the misconception that most hemp oil does not have high CBDs in it. And they are afraid the FEDS will start coming after them so they are using the press to make up excuses.

We should congratulate our congressman and politicians once more for passing 11 laws that don't seem to be needed, but hey they are passing some laws regarding CBD for children and we should be happy with what we can get from greedy old neocons who only pass laws based on Sanjay Gupta TV investigations their wives tell them about.


----------



## PorterRockwell (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 2, 2014)

Yep, its going to be fucky for awhile till they get all the ducks in a row


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 2, 2014)

Damn you @PorterRockwell !!!! I post reply" and your post bomb pops up...you so sly


----------



## PorterRockwell (Dec 2, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> Damn you @PorterRockwell !!!! I post reply" and your post bomb pops up...you so sly


I prefer wily 
Hah!


----------



## dluck (Dec 2, 2014)

Maybe NGR...a US based cannabis seed company ?


----------



## PorterRockwell (Dec 2, 2014)

dluck said:


> Maybe NGR...a US based cannabis seed company ?


Somebody liked that skunk picture


----------



## dluck (Dec 2, 2014)

PorterRockwell said:


> Somebody liked that skunk picture


Yessir !


----------



## mudballs (Dec 2, 2014)

porter give us a pic of monkey testicles for this thread


----------

